# April 2010 Member Monthly Giveaway - WINNER Cali27!



## Jim (Apr 1, 2010)

*Please Read this before going forward:*  Monthly Giveaway Rules <---Click here!
If you do not follow the rules, You will not get the prize. Please don't make me feel bad. :LOL2:

Contest Starts Today and ends on April 7, 2010 8PM Eastern time.

*Rules:*
*Read the Rules above!*
*If you made at least 4 posts in March 2010 your eligible.*
Moderators, you can get in on these contests too. They are not rigged, I swear.

Winner will be chosen by Random.org https://www.random.org/

All you need to do is reply here ONCE with the word IN. It will go by the order you respond in.

This months winner is going to score a rare Custom Painted BYOB bait. I purchased two of them so I could give one away. I will bet money 99.9% of you do not have one of these in your boxes. Here is a link to that thread, check out these lures: https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=12225

Anyway, you get a choice of the bottom left one OR 3rd one down from the right.



Disclaimer: All things can change because!


----------



## crazymanme2 (Apr 1, 2010)

IN


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Apr 1, 2010)

in


----------



## perchin (Apr 1, 2010)

IN


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Apr 1, 2010)

IN


----------



## russ010 (Apr 1, 2010)

Jim said:


> I will bet money 99.9% of you do not have one of these in your boxes.



IN... I would have had one had you not snatched both of them up


----------



## RBuffordTJ (Apr 1, 2010)

IN

Bufford


----------



## njTom (Apr 1, 2010)

IN


----------



## BassNBob (Apr 1, 2010)

IN


----------



## river_wolf (Apr 2, 2010)

In


----------



## cali27 (Apr 2, 2010)

In


----------



## lcdr frank (Apr 2, 2010)

IN


Frank


----------



## MeanMouth (Apr 2, 2010)

ln


----------



## Popeye (Apr 2, 2010)

in


----------



## ejones1961 (Apr 2, 2010)

in


----------



## redbug (Apr 2, 2010)

in in in in in in =D>


----------



## Popeye (Apr 2, 2010)

redbug said:


> in in in in in in =D>



That's a lot of ins. Only one entry, that won;t get you 5 chances. And Jim, I'll take the one on the right when I win.


----------



## wasilvers (Apr 2, 2010)

IIIIIiiiiiiNNNNNnnnn! I want one of those!


----------



## huntinfool (Apr 2, 2010)

in


----------



## Brine (Apr 2, 2010)

eyun...(GA boy ya know)


----------



## FishingCop (Apr 2, 2010)

In - and I'll take the one that Popeye doesn't want


----------



## jigster60 (Apr 2, 2010)

IN.............................................JIGGY


----------



## Hanr3 (Apr 2, 2010)

in

nice looking lures.


----------



## hossthehermit (Apr 4, 2010)

IN


----------



## KMixson (Apr 4, 2010)

IN


----------



## poolie (Apr 4, 2010)

IN


----------



## wolfmjc (Apr 4, 2010)

IN =D>


----------



## caveman (Apr 4, 2010)

in


----------



## fish devil (Apr 4, 2010)

:twisted: IN!!!!


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Apr 4, 2010)

IN

Thanks for the chance


----------



## gunny146 (Apr 5, 2010)

IN


----------



## Codeman (Apr 5, 2010)

IN


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Apr 5, 2010)

IN


----------



## SnowmanJon (Apr 5, 2010)

in


----------



## Nussy (Apr 6, 2010)

In


----------



## Quackrstackr (Apr 6, 2010)

IN


----------



## LOWEshooter829 (Apr 6, 2010)

I'll give it a shot...

IN


----------



## WhiteMoose (Apr 6, 2010)

IN

Thanks Jim! :beer:


----------



## Lawdog (Apr 6, 2010)

in

:LOL2:


----------



## ebcbob (Apr 6, 2010)

forgot to get in, i think,...April 7th?


----------



## cavman138 (Apr 6, 2010)

in


----------



## DownSouthGaBoy (Apr 7, 2010)

IN


----------



## Troutman3000 (Apr 7, 2010)

in


----------



## Froggy (Apr 7, 2010)

in


----------



## jmowery2333 (Apr 7, 2010)

IN


----------



## Jim (Apr 7, 2010)

*Cali27 is the Winner!*

Random.org picked the number 10, so that makes Cali27 this months winner!


----------



## Popeye (Apr 7, 2010)

Congratulations Cali


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 7, 2010)

Congrats! =D>


----------



## FishingCop (Apr 7, 2010)

congrats =D>


----------



## cali27 (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks guys, cant wait to through that beauty!!


----------



## Rubin56 (Apr 7, 2010)

Congrats, now go show them fish who the man =D>


----------



## jigster60 (Apr 8, 2010)

Catch a biggun............................Congrats............................JIGGY


----------



## crazymanme2 (Apr 8, 2010)

good fishin cali27 with your new lure & thanks again Jim for the chance =D>


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Apr 8, 2010)

congrats on the new tool


----------

